# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Instructional Videos from WVU ACM

## TheFridge

<p>Chris Del Checcolo and Ricky Hussmann from the <a href="http://wvu.acm.org/">West Virginia University Student Chapter of the ACM</a> have put together an awesome set of instructional videos that feature Ubuntu.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=">Ubuntu Linux / Windows Dual Boot Instructional Video</a></li>
<li><a href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5253052326994067125">Installing Software on Ubuntu Linux</a></li>
</ul>
<p><em>Warning</em>: Soundtrack contains gratuitous use of <em>Survivor</em> and <em>Styx</em>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

